# Appendiculata purpurea?



## TADD (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey,
I was recently given a small piece of this. Does anyone here have any idea of culture etc... I have been able to find nill on the net and in my books. The flowers are teeny tiny at the end of a long leafy branch. I was told it was an old world orchid hand collected some thirty years ago.
Peace,
Tadd


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 7, 2006)

Do you mean Appendicula purpurascens? Like this:
http://www.orchideenshop.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=967

Jon
________
Teen vids


----------



## TADD (Oct 7, 2006)

Thats it! Thanks! Now who can read German is it?


----------



## ScottMcC (Oct 8, 2006)

Home: Java.
Because of the interesting leaf form this type is very attractive. Small purple and white blooms. The plants are very well suited for glass cases or terrariums and can also be cultivated mounted. A total-year blooming is possible. Strong plants and strong of blooms in 7 cm pots.

Or something like that.


----------

